# Glastonbury



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

Is anybody hoping to go to Glastonbury this year? Has anybody been with a motorhome in the past, if so would you recommend it and would you go again?

Mark


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

From experience of previous visits, I wouldn't take mine if it rains or unless it has excellent security. However, I understand things are a bit more 'sophisticated' these days.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

krull said:


> However, I understand things are a bit more 'sophisticated' these days.


Bear in mind also that it's not just old motorhomes that emit funny-smelling smoke at Glastonbury.......... :hathat35:

Dougie.


----------



## smokingdragon (Apr 27, 2006)

Zuma said:


> Is anybody hoping to go to Glastonbury this year? Has anybody been with a motorhome in the past, if so would you recommend it and would you go again?
> 
> Mark


Hi

If I can get tickets I'll be going again, but with my MH this year as in previous years I took a caravan.

If I could get a large 4x4 and hobby caravan in there I'm not anticipating any problems. I've seen some big new RV's there in previously.

I've never had a problem with security as the on site patrols are quite efficient.

Simon


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi Simon, thanks for that. See you at Glastonbury then (if Mr Eavis lets us have a ticket!!)

Mark


----------



## MrRob (Jan 15, 2007)

We've been in motorhomes large and small over the last 10+ years .... there is no better way to enjoy Glasto ..... especially if you go as a group or with kids .... the Sunday morning shower is one of my highlights :? 

We will go again IF we are lucky enough to get tickets. :wink:


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

4 tickets bought!!!!!! See you there if you are going

Mark


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

just spent all morning trying to get tickets - no luck AGAIN


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Just this minute heard on the radio all tickets sold out!

Sue


----------



## smokingdragon (Apr 27, 2006)

2 pc's and a phone for 2.5 hrs and no tickets!!

Glad I got tickets for the V festival though .

Enjoy yourself

Simon


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

No luck for us either, next year I will log on at midnight and leave the computer on the site all night.


----------

